# Windows Update issue



## Montrovant (Oct 31, 2016)

My second PC runs Vista and lately I've had issues with updates.  I had 11 available updates a few days ago, but was stuck at 0% download.  I attempted to fix this by getting rid of the Software Distribution folder in Windows (it was recommended on a few different sites) but that has left me stuck at searching for updates.  Before I find out if I have room to more all of the files I'd want to save and format, does anyone happen to know if there is a way to fix this and get updates working?

I mean, I could probably just not bother updating since it's Vista, but the PC has been running a bit slow lately anyway.


----------



## longknife (Oct 31, 2016)

I've had Win10 for over a year without a problem


----------



## Sonny Clark (Oct 31, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> My second PC runs Vista and lately I've had issues with updates.  I had 11 available updates a few days ago, but was stuck at 0% download.  I attempted to fix this by getting rid of the Software Distribution folder in Windows (it was recommended on a few different sites) but that has left me stuck at searching for updates.  Before I find out if I have room to more all of the files I'd want to save and format, does anyone happen to know if there is a way to fix this and get updates working?
> 
> I mean, I could probably just not bother updating since it's Vista, but the PC has been running a bit slow lately anyway.


This time it was the security patch *KB3153199*. After installing this patch, checking for updates is completed in 10 minutes.



It can be downloaded here:



32bit

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=52238



64bit

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=52217



(Stop WU service, install the update, restart. And be prepared to see a longer black screen before desktop appears. This was the case with KB3145739 as well on my system.)


----------



## Sonny Clark (Oct 31, 2016)

To fix the windows update issue, Microsoft has come up with resetting the Windows Update. To help yourself, clik here .

*Make sure that you click on, "FIX IT"*

You can always browse to this page:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/971058


----------



## Sonny Clark (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> My second PC runs Vista and lately I've had issues with updates.  I had 11 available updates a few days ago, but was stuck at 0% download.  I attempted to fix this by getting rid of the Software Distribution folder in Windows (it was recommended on a few different sites) but that has left me stuck at searching for updates.  Before I find out if I have room to more all of the files I'd want to save and format, does anyone happen to know if there is a way to fix this and get updates working?
> 
> I mean, I could probably just not bother updating since it's Vista, but the PC has been running a bit slow lately anyway.


I vaguely remember Vista.  Didn't it come out the same time Henry Ford released the Model T?


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 1, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > My second PC runs Vista and lately I've had issues with updates.  I had 11 available updates a few days ago, but was stuck at 0% download.  I attempted to fix this by getting rid of the Software Distribution folder in Windows (it was recommended on a few different sites) but that has left me stuck at searching for updates.  Before I find out if I have room to more all of the files I'd want to save and format, does anyone happen to know if there is a way to fix this and get updates working?
> ...



I've got a second HD in the Vista PC that's got XP on it.  

Still can't get my updates to work.  If I don't have it going by around Thanksgiving, when I'll have plenty of free time, I'll probably format.


----------



## waltky (Nov 1, 2016)

_Still can't get my updates to work. If I don't have it going by around Thanksgiving, when I'll have plenty of free time, I'll probably format._

Do an Fdisk...

... then do a fresh install.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Did you do the *KB3153199 *patch?  If so and it still didn't work you may need to check the fixes here;

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2509997


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 1, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I can't do the KB3153199.  As with the normal Windows update, it gets stuck while looking for a file to download.  You don't get the actual file from Microsoft, they instead give you a single-use windows update file, the bastards.  I've been able to do the KB947821 hotfix, though....but it didn't help.  I've got some other stuff to try, including seeing if the Vista repair tool on the disc does anything, before I reformat.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 1, 2016)

Check Google  for the latest reports of MS security issues.  I won't post a link because there seem to be so many reports, coming so fast, that it's almost certain that any link I posted would be outdated by the time I had hit "Post Reply".

Serious, this, Google reporting they told MS about the problem days ago and nothing has been done.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Nov 1, 2016)

Windows Updates Downloader (WUD)

Download Windows Update MiniTool  - MajorGeeks

Using the Windows Updates Downloader to speed up your installation


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 1, 2016)

Sonny Clark said:


> Windows Updates Downloader (WUD)
> 
> Download Windows Update MiniTool  - MajorGeeks
> 
> Using the Windows Updates Downloader to speed up your installation



I'm currently trying the MiniTool, but it's been checking for updates for the last 33 minutes, so I'm not going to hold my breath hoping it works.  

Thanks for trying to help!


----------



## Sonny Clark (Nov 1, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Windows Updates Downloader (WUD)
> ...


Try all three ways. If they don't work, I'll post more ways to update Windows.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 2, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



The 3153199 went through enough to tell me it doesn't apply to my computer.  I went through the process of resetting Windows Update components and then tried the 3153199 updater.  Since that was able to connect enough to tell me it's not applicable, I'm now running the usual Windows Updates to see if it will work.  I'll let it run until tomorrow.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 2, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I read where one guy let his sit for 7 hours before it actually started the download then the download/installation only took ten minutes after that.  Claimed he never had another problem with updates since.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 2, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I let it sit for a lot longer than that already, but I hadn't been able to get anything from the single-shot updaters.  I'm hoping this time it will eventually work.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 3, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Still checking for updates.  Looks like nothing has been fixed.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 3, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I have no idea, stumped.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 3, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



The PC is still running, although I've had a couple of instances of it freezing up while playing a Windows-provided game with the little one.  I'll leave it for now and format in a few weeks most likely.  I just need to transfer all the crap I want to save, I'll have to see if I have the hard drive space.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 3, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I used to keep everything on my computer (the wife still does).  For at least a decade I put everything I want to keep on a thumb drive.

I just had an idea, it may not help at all, or it might.......  Do you have CCleaner on your computer?


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 3, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yeah, I use CCleaner as a file shredder.

Oh, and now the Linux boot on my other PC is screwed, can't get it to load the GI.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 3, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


You can use CCleaner to clear cache(s), etc.  Run it and see if that fixes your update issues.  
As for your Linux issue is it a dual boot?  What version?  Mint 17?


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 3, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Dual boot, Mint 17.  I started getting an x server error on boot up.  I've been trying to fix it for the last few hours.  I have at least gotten to the point of getting into a recovery mode version, but have not been able to completely fix the issue.  I may need to pull files off and reinstall Mint entirely.  The Windows boot still works fine.

Hooray for both PCs screwing up at the same time.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 3, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Open terminal and paste this in; "sudo update-grub" (without the quotes), type in your password when it asks for it then hit enter.  May or may not be an easy fix.
If that doesn't work paste; "sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi" (again without the quotes) then run sudo update-grub again.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 3, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I got the Linux boot working right again.  After a bunch of messing around with the X server stuff, then getting a couple of different nvidia drivers installed, it's starting up fine again.  I was close to just installing Mint 18 on top of the 17 install, but now that it's working, I may just stop doing updates until I have a problem.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 3, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I decided to turn on my Kubuntu machine, haven't had it running in six months......  Forgot my password so now I'm installing Ubuntu MATE on it.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 5, 2016)

I gave up and reinstalled Vista.  I didn't do a full format, I installed over my already existing version.  I'm currently installing the first 105 updates.  It's going to take forever, but at least it is updating.  

Now I'll just have to spend the next few days stumbling over programs I forgot I had had installed, or codecs I forgot I need, all of that silly crap.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 5, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I gave up and reinstalled Vista.  I didn't do a full format, I installed over my already existing version.  I'm currently installing the first 105 updates.  It's going to take forever, but at least it is updating.
> 
> Now I'll just have to spend the next few days stumbling over programs I forgot I had had installed, or codecs I forgot I need, all of that silly crap.


Have fun.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I gave up and reinstalled Vista.  I didn't do a full format, I installed over my already existing version.  I'm currently installing the first 105 updates.  It's going to take forever, but at least it is updating.
> ...



Those 105 are done!  Now I'm on the next set of 20.  I still haven't even gotten to SP2.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 6, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


You're a better man than me, I gave up on Vista the moment I saw it........


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 6, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It's just another Windows to me.  I really don't see much difference between the versions up until 8.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 8, 2016)

Hah!  Now Windows Update is stuck checking for updates again.  Oh well, I guess I'm just done with updates for my Vista PC.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 9, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Win 7 is what Vista was supposed to be, a lot of the BS you're dealing with in Vista was fixed with Win 7.  XP was a great operating system, Win 7 was a great operating system and Win 10 could of been a great operating system but Microsoft decided to go a different route (starting with Win 8).  The faster they can port games to Linux the sooner I ditch Windows.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 9, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Hah!  Now Windows Update is stuck checking for updates again.  Oh well, I guess I'm just done with updates for my Vista PC.


Dayam!!  I just looked up Win 7 Pro, just a few months ago you could buy it brand new for $60, now it's going for around $125 to $140 with SP1........  That tells me demand is high, very high, looks like a lot of people don't want Win 10.  
Win 7 Home Premium is back up to $75 + from a low of $20 just a few months ago.......


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 9, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Hah!  Now Windows Update is stuck checking for updates again.  Oh well, I guess I'm just done with updates for my Vista PC.
> ...



I bought my Win 7 for $50 I think, that was.....hrm.....I'm terrible with time, but less than a year ago.

I don't know if my second PC is really worth buying a new OS for.  I'd probably be better off just waiting until I put together an entirely new PC.


----------

